# Bagno / WC



## francisgranada

Buonasera a tutti,

Esiste in italiano un termine speciale per indicare il posto dove si trova la WC?

(Conosco la parola "gabinetto", ma l'ho visto solo nei treni e non l'ho sentito dire da nessuno)

Contesto:
Dalle nostre parti, quando uno "va al bagno" allora si sottointende che va a lavarsi le mani, i denti, far la doccia, truccarsi ecc. Invece, se uno ha "dei bisogni" allora si usa un altro termine. Questa distinzione è probabilmente dovuta al fatto, che dalle nostre parti la WC nelle case si trova tipicamente in una "stanza" separata. 

Grazie per le risposte!


----------



## infinite sadness

francisgranada said:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> 
> Esiste in italiano un termine speciale specifico per indicare il posto dove si trova la WC?
> 
> (Conosco la parola "gabinetto", ma l'ho visto solo nei treni e non l'ho sentito dire da nessuno)
> 
> Contesto:
> Dalle nostre parti, quando uno "va al bagno" allora si sottointende che va a lavarsi le mani, i denti, far la doccia, truccarsi ecc. Invece, se uno ha "dei bisogni" allora si usa un altro termine. Questa distinzione è probabilmente dovuta al fatto, che dalle nostre parti la WC nelle case si trova tipicamente in una "stanza" separata.
> 
> Grazie per le risposte!


Sì, l'unico termine specifico è gabinetto, "andare a gabinetto".
Però è un termine antico, obsoleto, essendo stato sostituito da "bagno", quindi ora il modo più comune per dire di dover andare a fare dei bisogni è "andare in bagno".


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Sì, l'unico termine specifico è gabinetto, "andare a gabinetto".
> Però è un termine antico, obsoleto, essendo stato sostituito da "bagno", quindi ora il modo più comune per dire di dover andare a fare dei bisogni è "andare in bagno".



Grazie, anche per la correzione (ho "risparmiato" un thread: _specifico _vs. _speciale _)


----------



## olaszinho

Gabinetto è un termine obsoleto? A me pare che sia ancora frequentissimo, per lo  meno in ambito familiare. Io ho sempre detto andare al gabinetto.


----------



## marco.cur

Si, è frequentissimo, però andare in bagno è considerato più pudico.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non so perché, ma io l'uso della frase scolastica "posso andare a gabinetto?" lo ricollego a un ricordo infantile, anni '60. In seguito, si è iniziato a sentire "posso andare in bagno?" e, infine, "posso uscire?".


----------



## olaszinho

Io sono nato agli inizi degli anni '70 eppure....


----------



## Iraiem

Nei locali, secondo me, le uniche alternative sono:
"Mi scusi, (mi può indicare) dov'è la toilette?"
"Mi scusi, (mi può indicare) dov'è il gabinetto?"

"Dov'è il bagno" non riuscirei proprio a dirlo.


----------



## zone noire

infinite sadness said:


> "posso andare a gabinetto?"


 
Una piccola curiosità : perchè "_*a* gabinetto_" e non "_*al* gabinetto_"? Non l'ho mai sentito, è una particolarità siciliana? 
Grazie


----------



## gatogab

Sarà perchè non sono italiano, ma a casa nostra non abbiamo gabinetti, bensì bagni. Ma non ricordo di qualche ospite che ci abbia chiesto di poter andare in gabinetto.
Sarà  poca memoria o distrazione?


----------



## francisgranada

Allora se capisco bene: l'unico termine che possa venire in considerazione è "gabinetto". Invece, per quanto riguarda il proprio uso _attuale _della parola, ci sono delle differenze regionali.


----------



## gc200000

Iraiem said:


> Nei locali, secondo me, le uniche alternative sono:
> "Mi scusi, (mi può indicare) dov'è la toilette?"
> "Mi scusi, (mi può indicare) dov'è il gabinetto?"
> 
> "Dov'è il bagno" non riuscirei proprio a dirlo.



Per me è esattamente l'opposto.

Dire "dov'è la toilette" o "dov'è il gabinetto" suona ridicolo.

Dico senz'altro "dov'è il bagno".


----------



## Montesacro

francisgranada said:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> 
> Esiste in italiano un termine speciale per indicare il posto dove si trova la WC?
> 
> (Conosco la parola "gabinetto", ma l'ho visto solo nei treni e non l'ho sentito dire da nessuno)



I bagni delle carrozze ferroviarie si chiamano anche "ritirate".

Sono un po' stupito che finora non sia stata menzionata una parola comunissima, sebbene volgare, per indicare "il posto dove si trova il WC", e cioè _cesso._


----------



## olaszinho

Ma perché si continua ad usare il termine "ridicolo", in linguistica non ha alcun senso: esistono neologismi, arcaismi, termini più comuni e meno comuni, espressioni che usiamo e ci appartengono ed altre che non amiamo utilizzare e sentiamo tutt'al più strane, ma l'aggettivo ridicolo è a mio avviso davvero fuori luogo.


----------



## francisgranada

Montesacro said:


> I bagni delle carrozze ferroviarie si chiamano anche "ritirate"...



Vero ! ... "È vietato ... la ritirata ... durante ... il treno sia fermo ..."  (ora non mi ricordo più tutta la frase, ma l'ho letta parecchie volte ... )

Ma visto le vostre risposte, non suppongo che il termine _ritirata _venga usata nella lingua quottidiana ...


----------



## Montesacro

francisgranada said:


> Ma viste le vostre risposte, non suppongo che il termine _ritirata _ non venga usato nella lingua quotidiana ...



Supponi bene


----------



## gc200000

olaszinho said:


> Ma perché si continua ad usare il termine "ridicolo", in linguistica non ha alcun senso: esistono neologismi, arcaismi, termini più comuni e meno comuni, espressioni che usiamo e ci appartengono ed altre che non amiamo utilizzare e sentiamo tutt'al più strane, ma l'aggettivo ridicolo è a mio avviso davvero fuori luogo.



Perché se io sento un tizio chiedere dov'è il gabinetto mi viene da ridere, quindi per me è ridicolo... Posso anche dirti che mi risulta un termine poco comune, ma se lo ascolto non dico "toh, che locuzione inusuale", ma rido.


----------



## catrafuse

Quando andavo a scuola (si parla di un'altra era geologica ) si diceva: "Posso andare ai servizi?", credo che non si usi più. Altrettanto  desueto dovrebbe essere   il termine _latrina. _Pensando a queste forme ho ripescato il ricordo della scritta   _zero zero _(0/0) apposta sulle porte dei bagni di alcuni locali. Qualcuno se la ricorda? Quale può essere la sua origine?


----------



## gatogab

Per strada puoi usare il *vespasiano* .
Per le donne dicono che si stanno attrezzando.


----------



## infinite sadness

zone noire said:


> Una piccola curiosità : perchè "_*a* gabinetto_" e non "_*al* gabinetto_"? Non l'ho mai sentito, è una particolarità siciliana?
> Grazie


Sì, credo sia una particolarità siciliana, non so se e/o quanto scorretto, ricordo solo che alle elementari ci facevano dire così.


----------



## francisgranada

gatogab said:


> Per strada puoi usare il *vespasiano* ...



Avendo vista la foto, preferisco il _bagno _ ...


----------



## čakavica

Montesacro said:


> I bagni delle carrozze ferroviarie si chiamano anche "ritirate".
> 
> Sono un po' stupito che finora non sia stata menzionata una parola comunissima, sebbene volgare, per indicare "il posto dove si trova il WC", e cioè _cesso._



cesso era una parola molto elegante nel 800' e primi anni del 900'


----------



## marco.cur

čakavica said:


> cesso era una parola molto elegante nel 800' nell'800 e primi anni del 900' del '900


----------



## čakavica

Grazie 
La gatta frettolosa fece i gattini ciechi


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, infatti i nostri nonni lo chiamavano cesso.

Sul fatto che lo ritenessero elegante non saprei, forse può essere dovuto al fatto che nell'800 avere un cesso (inteso come stanza) in casa era un privilegio di pochi.


----------



## čakavica

Dizionario della lingua italiana, Volume 2
Nella Tipografia della Minerva, Padova, 1827

CESSO - Luogo proprio, ove deporre il superfluo peso del ventre.

Ragusa, Sicilia
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=495850974504&set=a.495693074504.286256.69794584504


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì lo so, cesso era presente anche nel vocabolario della crusca del 1614: "luogo deputato per deporre il peso del ventre".
Solo che a partire dalla seconda metà del '900 per indicare il cesso si è pensato di usare la nuova parola "gabinetto", relegando "cesso" ad usi più marginali e volgari.


----------



## strofinaccio

ho sentito che quando qualcuno è in un luogo pubblico, si dice "gabinetto", invece quando qualcuno è in un luogo familiare, si dice "bagno".


----------



## pizzi

Una torinese ossessionata dal sembrare una donna volgare, quando è costretta a chiedere dove sia il bagno dice: *di là di là* . 

Mi sono sempre chiesta se sia una sua invenzione.

Sarei anche curiosa di sapere quali modi non correnti (eufemismi, perifrasi e quant'altro) conoscete per indicare la stanza in questione. 

piz


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Pizzi, 

Per curiosità ti riporto la traduzione approssimativa di due espressioni ungheresi: "luogo di convenienza" e "sedia all'ombra".


----------



## fabinn

pizzi said:


> Una torinese ossessionata dal sembrare una donna volgare, quando è costretta a chiedere dove sia il bagno dice: *di là di là* .


"di là di là" è proprio buffo, ma perché anche "bagno" suona volgare?! A occhio croce direi proprio che si tratta di una sua invenzione.
Dalle mie parti ormai "gabinetto" sta lasciando definitivamente il passo a "bagno", sia nei locali pubblici che negli ambienti domestici, anche perché nel 95% dei casi il luogo dove si trovano il lavandino e la vasca, e dove le donne si truccano, coincide con il luogo in cui si trova la tazza dove depositare "il superfluo peso del ventre" (spettacolare definizione!) 
Se può interessare, la mia nonna, da buona toscana, diceva "lìcite" per indicare il bagno, o anche "lìcitte" con la "t" marcata. Non lo sentirò mai più in tutta la vita, ma mi piace ricordarlo!


----------



## pizzi

fabinn said:


> ""il superfluo peso del ventre" (spettacolare definizione!)



Tratta dal _Decameron_; ora ti cerco il passo. A memoria: (chiese) _ove il superfluo peso del ventre deporre_. 
E mentre era intento a deporre, lo derubarono di tutti gli averi .

E mi raccomando, si pronuncia lìscite, ovviamente !

Andreuccio, ecco!


----------



## oirelav

E' buffo constatare come la piu' comune delle funzioni fisiologiche, al pari del mangiare, susciti cosi' tanta pudicizia e vergogna, al punto da dover utilizzare particolari accortezze anche lessicali nell'indicarle.
Posto che non ha alcuna rilevanza il cosa uno debba andare a fare al bagno, atteso che il solo doverci andare e' gia' informazione piu' che sufficiente, si puo' cercare di distinguere i vari tipi di locali a cio' adibiti.

in una abitazione privata vi e' la "stanza da bagno" , o piu' semplicemente il "bagno", ovvero quel locale dove sono presenti piu' o meno tutti i sanitari (lavabo, vaso , bidet, doccia o vasca, mobiletti vari).. insomma dove si espletano i bisogni e dove anche ci si lava. Puo' essere considerato sinonimo di "toilette", ovvero il luogo deputato alla "toletta".
il gabinetto (da "piccola cabina"..insomma, "stanzino") e' un locale dove e' presente il vaso e, al piu', un lavabo, ma null'altro. e' quindi prettamente deputato all'espletare i bisogni.
cesso (dal latino se-cedere) e' di fatti sinonimo di "ritirata", che ne e' a  tutti gli effetti la traduzione. e' un luogo dove dove si fa il bisogno e basta ..puo' essere dotato di vaso, di orinatoio o di "turca".

nelle abitazioni private vi e' anche il cosiddetto bagno di servizio, da cui l'espressione "servizi" usata a volte per indicare il bagno.

alla luce di quanto sopra diventa piu' facile capire come devono essere indicati nei vari contesti.

se si e' ospiti in una casa privata non c'e' dubbio che si debba preferire l'espressione "bagno", poiche' quello che ci si aspetta che sia e' a tutti gli effetti un bagno.
ugualmente, in un ristorante - magari di tono - si dovrebbe trovare un bagno, e dunque , nel chiedere l'indicazione, si dira' appunto "bagno", o al piu', giusto come vezzo, "toilette".
in un bar, gabinetto basta e avanza. di solito e' "in fondo a destra", ma se occorre chiederne la ubicazione, si dira' appunto "dove si trova il gabinetto" o "dove sono i servizi".
in un luogo di transito (stazione, autogrill) ugualmente sono gabinetti, ma anche cessi.
per avere un'idea, i gabbiotti prefabbricati che vengono posizionati in occasioni di eventi (concerti / manifestazioni), ecco: quelli sono dei cessi.
anche quelli di scuola sono gabinetti.
nei mezzi di trasporto (treno, aereo) sono,k e dunque si chiamano ritirate o cessi.

nessuno dei termini di cui sopra ha una connotazione "volgare"..anche "cesso", che potrebbe sembrarlo, non lo e' affatto.

volgare e offensivo sarebbe, semmai, chiedere in una casa di cui si e' ospiti dove e' il "cesso" perche' in questo si esprimerebbe un giudizio profondamente negativo sulla casa e su chi vi abita.
sconveniente e' invece specificare "cosa si va a fare" piuttosto che "dove si intende andare"..insomma - passi per il "devo andare a fare plin-plin (o pipi)"  ma ho sentito dire anche "devo andare a fare la grossa" , che e' - ripeto - una informazione non proprio essenziale.

p.s. : mia nonna, anch'ella ossessionata dalle "buone maniere", diceva "andare a Parigi"


----------



## giginho

Io, da buon torinese ossessionato dalle buone maniere (  come? non ci credete???) dico sempre:

*Gabicesso* 

e mi piace un casino!

La definizione che riporta l'enciclopedia tecnica e che ho utilizzato una volta che dovevo essere preciso in un brevetto (ebbene sì, si fanno ancora i brevettui sui *cacatoi* (altra espressione gergale)) è stata:

_latrina con sciacquone_

Anche *Latrina * mi fa morir dal ridere.....ve lo immaginate una telefonata in cui uno chiede di "gianpierantonio" e l'altro risponde: "no, non è disponibile, è andato alla latrina!"????


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, vale.

Tu scrivi:

"nessuno dei termini di cui sopra ha una connotazione "volgare"..anche "cesso", che potrebbe sembrarlo, non lo e' affatto. Sono d'accordissimo

volgare e offensivo sarebbe, semmai, chiedere in una casa di cui si e' ospiti dove e' il "cesso" perche' in questo si esprimerebbe un giudizio profondamente negativo sulla casa e su chi vi abita". Non ti capisco più

GS


----------



## Spiritoso78

Buona sera,

volevo solo aggiungere che quando ero alle elementari, nel momento del bisogno, la maestra ci aveva insegnato la seguente espressione: " Maestra, posso andare *ai servizi* ?". Ad ogni modo chiedere dov'è o andare al bagno, oppure chiedere dov'è la toilette mi sembrano le forme più corrette ed "eleganti".


----------



## pizzi

La _sedia all'ombra_ è molto bella! Ma è un luogo, o un oggetto? A me fa venire in mente la _comoda_ (sedia con funzione di W.C.).

Il _luogo di convenienza_, invece, richiama l'italico _luogo di decenza_ o _gabinetto di decenza_.


----------



## francisgranada

Strettamente dicendo, sarebbe l'oggetto (il "_water_", oppure _latrina _perché l'espressione è sicuramente più antica che il termine inglese _water closet_). Ma praticamente significa il luogo dove uno "siede" e nello stesso tempo è nascosto (protetto dall'ombra ...) Nell'originale è una parola composta, difficilmente traducibile precisamente all'italiano.



pizzi said:


> ... Il _luogo di convenienza_, invece, richiama l'italico _luogo di decenza_ ...



Hai ragione. Anzi,  _luogo di decenza_ corrisponde meglio al senso originale.


----------



## francisgranada

oirelav said:


> ... volgare e offensivo sarebbe, semmai, chiedere in una casa di cui si e' ospiti dove e' il "cesso" perche' in questo si esprimerebbe un giudizio profondamente negativo sulla casa e su chi vi abita ...



Direi che usare il termine non adeguato in questo caso (cesso invece di p.e. bagno) è piuttosto "maleducato" che offensivo. Ma è una questione piuttosto psicologica e non tanto linguistica, quindi può darsi che qualcuno si offenderebbe ... 



> ... mia nonna, anch'ella ossessionata dalle "buone maniere", diceva "andare a Parigi"



Bello . Mia nonna invece diceva "andare a kló". Questo _kló_ non era una semplice abbreviazione di "(water) closet", ma serviva per evitare l'uso (o meglio: la pronuncia) del proprio _nome_, qualsiasi fosse ...


----------



## stella_maris_74

*<Nota di moderazione>*

Amici, vi ricordo che questo è il forum Solo Italiano: la discussione di espressioni utilizzate in altre lingue, anche se è molto simpatica e anche se è fatta in italiano, non rientra nell'ambito di questo specifico forum.

Grazie a tutti


----------



## luway

Come Spiritoso e qualcun altro in precedenza, ricordo anch'io l'uso (in ambiente scolastico) di 'servizi'. Per il resto uso sempre 'bagno', pura abitudine. In casa dei miei il bagno di servizio è chiamato 'bagnetto'. Se penso a un 'cesso' penso a un bagno pubblico (o a un qualsiasi altro ambiente) molto sporco. Non so se vi sia ancora, ma ricordo l'uso di 'cesso' tra i ragazzi per definire qualcuno che consideravano molto brutto.


----------



## oirelav

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, vale.
> 
> Tu scrivi:
> 
> volgare e offensivo sarebbe, semmai, chiedere in una casa di cui si e' ospiti dove e' il "cesso" perche' in questo si esprimerebbe un giudizio profondamente negativo sulla casa e su chi vi abita". Non ti capisco più
> 
> GS


mi spiego:
se chiedo al padrone di casa "dove sta il cesso?" e' come se sottintendessi che il locale da bagno, in quella casa, sia simile ad un cesso pubblico, tipo quello di un treno..ecco: uno si potrebbe offendere.


----------



## fabinn

E non dimentichiamo che, a ragione o a torto, come già precisato, nell'uso popolare il termine "cesso" ha indubbiamente assunto valore piuttosto volgare e spregiativo, per cui in pratica sarebbe da sconsigliarne l'uso se non in ambito familiare e colloquiale...


----------



## pizzi

C'è anche il *bugliolo*


----------



## oirelav

il bugliolo in realta' non indica un locale ma semplicemente il contenitore, secchio o vaso che sia.


----------



## giginho

Piccola nota per gli amici stranieri:

Il gabinetto è anche una parola che, in ambito politico, non indica una latrina (almeno, dipende dai punti di vista ) ma un ufficio politico per esempio:

gabinetto del ministro


----------



## francisgranada

Una nota per gli amici italiani:

_Gabinetto _significa anche una persona pulita che si chiama Gabriele ...


----------



## francisgranada

Una volta all'igresso dei gabinetti pubblici c'era una donna da cui bisognava chiedere la carta igienica ed eventualmente la chiave del proprio gabinetto, e poi mettere qualche spicciolo (il prezzo del servizio) in un piatto. Come si chiama(va) questa signora in Italia? 

(dico "signora" perché non ho mai visto un uomo fare questo "mestiere")


----------



## oirelav

non ha un nome preciso, che io sappia.
queste persone sono molto diffuse nei bagni delle stazioni di servizio lungo l'autostrada. Il loro compito e' quello di addetti alla pulizia, per cui le si potrebbe chiamare "signore delle pulizie".
l'obolo che ricevono non e' un vero e proprio prezzo del servizio (poiche' sono bagni pubblici), ma una semplice mancia/tip.
in altre situazioni ci sono veri e proprio bagni a pagamento (ad esempio in alcune stazioni) e c'e' una persona addetta a incassare la tariffa (in quel caso sarebbero "custodi"?)


----------



## luway

francisgranada said:


> Una nota per gli amici italiani:
> 
> _Gabinetto _significa anche una persona pulita che si chiama Gabriele ...



Non capisco, Francis... questo nel tuo Paese?




francisgranada said:


> Una volta all'igresso dei gabinetti pubblici c'era una donna da cui bisognava chiedere la carta igienica ed eventualmente la chiave del proprio gabinetto, e poi mettere qualche spicciolo (il prezzo del servizio) in un piatto. Come si chiama(va) questa signora in Italia?
> 
> (dico "signora" perché non ho mai visto un uomo fare questo "mestiere")



Ne ho visti ancora (qualche anno fa alla stazione di Bologna, anche se ormai si occupavano solo delle pulizie). Io li chiamerei forse _inservienti_, o magari (oggi) _addetti_... Non mi viene in mente se ci fosse un termine specifico.


----------



## giginho

Dai Lu....era una battuta anche simpatica! 

Gab(r)inetto = Gabri + netto

Netto = pulito
Gabri = gabriele

,......ma sono io che non ho notato la sfumatura battutoria nel tuo post (quindi sono da buttare) ???? Non mi sembra da te.....


----------



## luway

giginho said:


> Dai Lu....era una battuta anche simpatica!
> 
> Gab(r)inetto = Gabri + netto
> 
> Netto = pulito
> Gabri = gabriele
> 
> ,......ma sono io che non ho notato la sfumatura battutoria nel tuo post (quindi sono da buttare) ???? Non mi sembra da te.....




Ohh... no no, Gigi, ero serissima: non avevo colto per nulla!! Grazie per la spiegazione, quindi


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao amici, ovviamente nessuno è da buttare  ... Mi è venuta in mente questa "etimologia" ricordandomi che i gabinetti erano una volta (qui da noi, nei tempi del socialismo reale) incredibilmente sporchi, invece in italiano si chiamano addirittura "gabi-_netto"_ ... 

Etimologicamente, la parola _gabinetto _è un diminutivo di _cabina _(attraverso il francese _cabinet), _quindi di fatto si tratta d'un eufemismo. Cioè, invece di nominarlo con un termine concreto e univoco, praticamente lo "circonscriviamo" dicendo _piccola cabina_.

Per quanto riguarda "le signore delle pulizie", non tanto m'interessa il termine ufficiale ma piuttosto come vengono/venivano chiamate colloquialmente queste persone ("la signora del bagno", "gabinettiera" o qualcosa del genere ... )


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> Ciao amici, ovviamente nessuno è da buttare  ... Mi è venuta in mente questa "etimologia" ricordandomi che i gabinetti erano una volta (qui da noi, nei tempi del socialismo reale) incredibilmente sporchi, invece in italiano si chiamano addirittura "gabi-_netto"_ ...
> 
> Etimologicamente, la parola _gabinetto _è un diminutivo di _cabina _(attraverso il francese _cabinet), _quindi di fatto si tratta d'un eufemismo. Cioè, invece di nominarlo con un termine concreto e univoco, praticamente lo "circonscriviamo" dicendo _piccola cabina_.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda "le signore delle pulizie", non tanto m'interessa il termine ufficiale ma piuttosto come vengono/venivano chiamate colloquialmente queste persone ("la signora del bagno", "gabinettiera" o qualcosa del genere ... )



Allora, il termine colloquiale che sempre più spesso sento usare in giro per gli autogrill in Italia è alquanto odioso e mi scuso con chiunque si senta urtato ma a domanda rispondo mediante un semplice relata refero:

"la schiava del cesso"

Questo è l'unico appellativo (ripeto: fastidioso e da NON usare MAI a mio parere) che ho sentito usare.

P.S. Franci, ma tu non sei italiana  Me ne sono accorto solo ora che hai detto "qui da noi" e ho guardato il tuo profilo.....i miei più sentiti complimenti per come parli l'italiano....impressionante!


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> ... "la schiava del cesso" ...


Infatti bruttissimo ... (nella mia lingua materna si usa "zia di WC")
 


> ...i miei più sentiti complimenti per come parli l'italiano...


Grazie, davvero ... 



> ... Franci, ma tu non sei italian*a*...


Anzi, neanche italian*o*  ...


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> Infatti bruttissimo ...  già...... orribile direi (nella mia lingua materna si usa "zia di WC")
> 
> 
> Grazie, davvero ...  figurati....tutti meritati!!!
> 
> 
> Anzi, neanche italian*o*  ...


 ops...scusami!!!!


----------



## luway

Colloquilamente, credo che io direi "l'omino/la donna(o, signora) dei bagni"


----------



## ursu-lab

La schiava, l'omino?  Non ho mai sentito "schiava del cesso" e se lo sentissi usare probabilmente mi scapperebbe qualche insulto a chi lo pronuncia. 
Una delle parole che userei è  "inserviente" o "addetto/a alle pulizie". 
Inserviente mi sembra un termine senz'altro più efficace e sintetico.

PS: il termine "gabinetto" per indicare l'ufficio politico o uno studio per es. di avvocati non è certo una prerogativa italiana. È presente, credo, in tutte le lingue europee.  È, semmai, il gabinetto inteso come bagno ad essere tipicamente italiano


----------



## giginho

ursu-lab said:


> La schiava, l'omino?  Non ho mai sentito "schiava del cesso" e se lo sentissi usare probabilmente mi scapperebbe qualche insulto a chi lo pronuncia.  assolutamente d'accordo!
> Una delle parole che userei è  "inserviente" o "addetto/a alle pulizie".
> Inserviente mi sembra un termine senz'altro più efficace e sintetico.
> 
> PS: il termine "gabinetto" per indicare l'ufficio politico o uno studio per es. di avvocati non è certo una prerogativa italiana. È presente, credo, in tutte le lingue europee.  È, semmai, il gabinetto inteso come bagno ad essere tipicamente italiano  corretto! ma era giusto sottolinearlo per gli amici stranieri che se sentono l'espressione *il capo di gabinetto* non pensino al gran maestro della carta igienica!


----------



## pizzi

oirelav said:


> il bugliolo in realta' non indica un locale ma semplicemente il contenitore, secchio o vaso che sia.



Il titolo del thread comprende anche il W.C., non solo il locale che lo contiene . E qui si è ampiamente discettato sui _vasi_, in altri #. Grazie per aver specificato !

Gabinetti di elevato profilo culturale sono il Viesseux e i Gabinetti dei disegni e delle stampe di molti nostri straordinari musei.


----------



## giginho

pizzi said:


> Gabinetti di elevato profilo culturale sono il Viesseux e i Gabinetti dei disegni e delle stampe di molti nostri straordinari musei.



Ma non vi siete mai sentiti a disagio a dire: il tal capolavoro sta nel gabinetto del museo XX. Ma che ci fa un capolavoro in un cesso???? 

Io proporrei di eliminare la parola gabinetto da qualche parte: o lo si usa per il cesso o per lo stanzino piccolo ma importante......


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> 
> Esiste in italiano un termine speciale per indicare il posto dove si trova la WC?
> 
> (Conosco la parola "gabinetto", ma l'ho visto solo nei treni e non l'ho sentito dire da nessuno)
> 
> Contesto:
> Dalle nostre parti, quando uno "va al bagno" allora si sottointende che va a lavarsi le mani, i denti, far la doccia, truccarsi ecc. Invece, se uno ha "dei bisogni" allora si usa un altro termine. Questa distinzione è probabilmente dovuta al fatto, che dalle nostre parti la WC nelle case si trova tipicamente in una "stanza" separata.
> 
> Grazie per le risposte!



Ciao, Francis! Stavo cercando qualcosa in merito e mi è capitata questa tua discussione. Se non faccio cosa sgradita vorrei risponderti, sebbene sia leggermente in ritardo. Sì. La lingua italiana, perlomeno sulla carta, prevede due voci distinte:

Gabinetto (di decenza) e Stanza da bagno (accorciato in "bagno").   Sulla carta, ripeto, perché  molti parlanti sono inconsapevoli di siffatta suddivisione.

A scuola il nostro maestro voleva che noi tutti scolari facessimo questa domanda "Posso andare *al* gabinetto?". E non "Posso andare *in *gabinetto?, o '' Posso andare *a *gabinetto?" od ancora " Posso andare *nel *gabinetto?'' Se la mia memoria non mi inganna posso dire che di vasche o docce non ce n'erano tra le tazze. 

A casa mia, in Giappone, abbiamo due stanze separate per i servizi igienico-sanitari. In una c'è la vasca e la doccia. Nell'altra c'è la tazza e il lavabo. Lo sciacquone è del tipo a cassetta, esterno. Manca il bidè vero e proprio. 

Quando vado a fare il bagno(nella vasca) o a fare la doccia, dico ''Vado al bagno''.  Quando vado a fare i bisogni dico " vado al gabinetto". 
Beh, non è mica che devo comunicare sempre quello che sto per fare sul momento eh!

Ah! Dimenticavo una quisquilia! Parlo di cose di mezzo secolo fa!


Saluti e buon anno nuovo a tutti!

S.V


----------



## francisgranada

Sempervirens said:


> ... Beh, non è mica che devo comunicare sempre quello che sto per fare sul momento eh!


 Chiaro, ma se ci sono due stanze separate allora uno deve distinguerle in qualche modo perché una di esse può essere occupata, per esempio.  


giginho said:


> ... Ma che ci fa un capolavoro in un cesso????


Non voglio entrare nei dettagli, ma ci sono vari tipi di lavori/prodotti considerabili "capolavoro".


----------



## matoupaschat

francisgranada said:


> Chiaro, ma se ci sono due stanze separate allora uno deve distinguerle in qualche modo perché una di esse può essere occupata, per esempio.
> 
> Non voglio entrare nei dettagli, ma ci sono vari tipi di lavori/prodotti considerabili "capolavoro".




Mmh...  Forse non avrei usato stanze, non so esattamente perché, ma a naso mi sembrerebbero ampie... Il parere *attuale* di un vero madrelingua (docg) mi sarebbe gradito. Non prendertela, Semper, ti prego

Matou

PS Difatti, Gigin ha scritto stanzino, lo leggo adesso


----------



## francisgranada

matoupaschat said:


> ... Mmh...  Forse non avrei usato stanze ...


Per dir la verità, esitavo se scrivere _stanza _o _stanzino. _"Stanza" in questo caso mi pareva più generico, meno dipendente dalle dimensioni.  Infine, il termine _stanza da bagno_ esiste (_stanza da gabinetto_ non credo ...). 



> ... ma a naso mi sembrerebbero ampie...


I bagni, secondo me, possono essere anche ampi. I gabinetti invece sono ben distinguibili da altre stanze e stanzini anche a naso ...


----------



## giginho

matoupaschat said:


> ...omissis....
> 
> PS Difatti, Gigin ha scritto stanzino, lo leggo adesso





francisgranada said:


> Per dir la verità, esitavo se non sapevo se (oppure puoi dire: esitavo a scrivere stanzino / esitavo a scrivere stanza) scrivere _stanza _o _stanzino. _"Stanza" mi pare più generico, meno dipendente dalle dimensioni. Infine, il termine _stanza da bagno_ esiste (_stanza da gabinetto_ non credo ...).
> 
> [/SIZE][/SIZE]



Vengo chiamato in causa e rispondo presente!

Ho scritto stanzino per sottolineare le dimensioni della stanza ma, parlando di bagno, cesso, toilette ecc parlerei di stanza anche se spessissimo la parola stanza è sostituita dal nome della stanza: la cucina, il bagno il soggiorno ecc ecc.

Nella frase: _Nella casa nuova di Tizio il bagno è una stanza senza finestra_, uso stanza se non voglio dare importanza alle dimensioni; se invece volessi far cadere maggiormente l'attenzione sul fatto che il bagno è piccolissimo e, in più non ha finestra direi: _Nella casa nuova di Tizio il bagno è uno stanzino (posso aggiungere: piccolissimo) senza finestra_.


----------



## Sempervirens

matoupaschat said:


> Mmh...  Forse non avrei usato stanze, non so esattamente perché, ma a naso mi sembrerebbero ampie... Il parere *attuale* di un vero madrelingua (docg) mi sarebbe gradito. Non prendertela, Semper, ti prego
> 
> Matou
> 
> PS Difatti, Gigin ha scritto stanzino, lo leggo adesso



Ci mancherebbe, Matou! Io non sono madrelingua D.O.C.G, sono soltanto toscano.  Un Toscano all'estero. 

A questo toscanaccio  interessava presentare a Francis uno scorcio della lingua italiana dei tempi che furono.

Ora egli è al corrente.

P.S Qualora la cosa interessasse: Il sottoscritto non direbbe _Stanza da gabinetto_ perché sia stanza sia gabinetto sono due sostantivi riferiti a vani o come altro volete chiamarli.

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/stanza/ http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/gabinetto/

Questi collegamenti per acculturarsi di più.

Saluti

S.V


----------



## pizzi

francisgranada said:


> Esiste in italiano un termine speciale per indicare il posto dove si trova *la* WC?



Genere maschile : http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/wc


----------

